# Difference between greyhounds, whippets and italian greyhounds



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

What type of personalities do the different breeds have? I can't seem to find anything on it, maybe they are mostly chosen for their looks rather than personality? When I googled it all I found was 'size, duh' and 'completely different breeds, duh'.

Just curious what type of personality would be typical for the different breeds. Fearless, timid, stubborn, friendly, shy etc.

I definitely want one of the three for my next dog (years in the future), but I can't decide if I want big, medium or tiny. Greyhounds are readily available in shelters and pounds, which I like. The other two you usually only find as mixed breeds (not many rescues for the other two, the only ones I know about are in other states + puppies in rescue would be rare and I really want to do the puppy thing again).


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

I personally have a big love of Iggies. I'm determined to own one someday. 

But I dont know about Whippet or Greyhound personalities, so I cant say what the differences are.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I just looked up iggies too, they sound so adorable


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

First off, depending where you are, Greyhounds are not that readily available in shelters. Generally, ex-racers go to adoption organizations that operate independently, and place dogs that way.

Anyway, to address the question you asked: I have had Greyhounds (currently have one, have owned another, and have fostered several), all are/were ex-racers. I have almost no experience with AKC Greyhounds, other than having pet them at shows.

Greyhounds are generally very lazy, quiet dogs. Their exercise requirements are far lower than most people expect. Of course, they do enjoy a good run, and long walks can be very good, as well. Obviously, they are very large dogs, and that is certainly something to consider. But in the house, they are usually content to snooze, cuddle, etc.

Training is pretty easy. Many people think that Greyhounds (and sighthounds in general) are not very trainable, and are unintelligent. Not true. They are generally very intelligent, but learn differently than many other breeds. They don't take well to repetitive training, and forget about harsh corrections! Use positive, encouraging methods, and short sessions, and they can be trained!

Bear in mind, too, that with ex-racers, there will be some quirks that most other dogs do not have. Most racers have never been in a home, and do not understand shiny floors, ceiling fans, glass or screen doors, or stairs. A good foster home will teach the dog about these things, but not all adoption groups use foster homes.

Whippets have similar temperament, but are often a bit higher in energy. I don't have as much experience with Whippets, but I do have some (My Borzois' breeder has Whippets, and I have helped them in the show ring and at amateur racing events, as well as just hanging out with them). They can be a bit more cuddly, but I think that has more to do with their size: they are more welcome on a person's lap.

And, about IGs, I have little experience. I have met a few, and they seem very high energy. But I have interacted very little with them.

If you want another good forum to ask these questions, check out www.greytalk.com This is a forum for adopters of ex-racers, and includes people of many experiences. There are several with IGs and Whippets, too!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

While I have never owned any of them, I know each of them through our DP. Iggies are cute, sweet, loveable and delicate. They are prone to leg fractures (both front and back). They are pretty high energy (as I have noticed in many smaller sight hounds...I had a Saluki mix). 

Whippets are crazy energetic! But they are really great dogs. A good size...not too big but not small and delicate like the Iggies. Pretty solid. At my DP, Whippet owners will take their dogs to the big side to burn off excess energy so they won't mow over the small dogs on the other side. But they are beautiful dogs.

Then there are the Greyhounds. Having a race park in Houston, there are many available to adoption. A DP friend had one that lived to about 12. Tex was a cool dog and quite the leaner. He watched over his Iggie brother and made sure that Flash behaved himself at the DP. He would just trot over to where Flash was and bark at him. He died late last year and she adopted another on this spring. Her name is Jazz and she is about 7 (my friend adopts the older ones). Very calm and she is quickly becoming Flashes "mom" at the DP.

If I were to choose between the 3 it would be the Whippet. You get a solid medium sized dog. JMHO. I love sight hounds. When kept at the proper weight, they are magnificent to look at. Sakura is one at my DP and right now she is all legs and feet, but still pretty coordinated...for a gangly puppy!


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks for that, but I am wondering more about the actual personalities than physical characteristics. I can find heaps on the physical stuff, but not so much about their personalities.

And where I am, there are loads of greyhounds in shelters. There are also rescues, as well as ex-racing organisations. You could look in any shelter or pound and find at least one greyhound and a couple of crosses. So I know if I do decide to get a greyhound, it will be easy to find one.


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

One thing I do know about IG's are they're extremely difficult to potty train. They can learn to use pads easily, but its harder for them to be completely housebroke. Thats the top reason IG's are put into rescues.

I've always heard of regular Greyhounds described as "the world's fastest couch potato." 

Idk much about Whippets at all. They arent very common around here. They seem more gamey than Greyhounds though.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Iggies are so cute, but I am not really sure I want another small dog. Plus they are prone to broken bones, and that in addition to the housebreaking thing might just be enough to make me decide against them. I love my small dogs, but sometimes it would be nice to be able to leave the house without wondering if a large dog is going to come running at us off leash and kill them with just one bite... It would also be nice to not have to crouch to give treats or sit on the floor while training them. That's one of the things I envy about people with medium sized dogs, the dog's mouth is at the same height as the person's hand...

Which is why I am asking about personalities, I am wondering if they have roughly the same type of personality just in a different sized package, or if they are completely different personality-wise as well.


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

My experience of greyhounds is that they are incredibly sweet natured but not in the goofy sense they are more mature sweet 

They seem to sometimes come across ad "hard" dogs but my experience has been that they are pretty "soft" and do shut down easily if your not training them right.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

I lived with a whippet for ten months and I think they are pretttttty much perfect dogs, for me at least.

The whippet I lived with was sweet, SO cuddly, affectionate, velcro-ish, smart and just had SUCH a personality. I've met a few whippet puppies since then too and they were pretty similar. I adore them. She would stick by your side off leash, would go do zooming figure 8's if you told her to, and then settle right back down. Total 60mph couch potato. 

Yup, I love them. I really wasn't a sighthound person before hand but after living with Ibizan's and the whippet, I loooooooooove them and their look. IG's are too small and frail for me, and greyhounds are too big. The whippet is perfect in my eyes.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks

I am leaning towards the whippet at the moment, because they are not huge (easier to accommodate) and not tiny like the iggy. Plus they are really pretty. I have always liked whippets... Lucky I have a few years to decide


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

My principal had whippets (plural !), which he let loose on the school grounds when I went to high school in the previous millennium. They were friendly, energetic, and happy ... but they needed lots of exercise and space to run. (General question: what is the energy difference between a whippet, Borzoi, and Ridgeback... similar ?)

One of my neighbors adopted two greyhounds. The dogs are in the house all the time, and laid back when visitors come in. They will run if taken to a field, but aren't really that interested. They do like to lay on the couch and be petted... for a long time...


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Greyhounds are the biggest couch potatoes!  May take up the entire couch but great lovebugs. A friend of mine had 2...one loved everyone...the other hid in their closet when guests were in the house. Go figure.


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

hanksimon said:


> (General question: what is the energy difference between a whippet, Borzoi, and Ridgeback... similar ?)


I am not that familiar with Ridgies, but from what I have heard, they are higher energy than most sighthounds. But they are very different from sighthounds, too, and in truth, I personally would not consider them hounds, but working dogs.

Borzoi and Deerhounds are VERY lazy. My youngster (2 years old) is always on the move when he is outside, but in the house, he is snoozing or looking for tummy rubs. My older guys are content to run a bit every day, but rest most often. In the house, they are rugs.

I don't have a Deerhound yet, but have been working with a breeder. All of their dogs are rugs. They are also major cuddle-bugs.

Whippets seem to always want to be busy. They will sleep more than many breeds, but when they are awake, they are always exploring, chewing on toys, or playing.

That's been my experience, anyway.


----------



## sally.winston.william (Oct 29, 2011)

I've got an Italian Greyhound and an ex-racing Greyhound. IGs are a handful to say the least, let alone if you had 2 of them. My little IG Winston is just a cyclone of energy, jumping off lounges (and people) whenever the mood strikes him. Jumping off the back of a lounge is how he broke one of his hind legs, so they are extremely fragile! As a veterinary nurse, i rarely recommend owning an Italian Greyhound if clients ever ask about them. I love my dog, but he is just so fragile if i didn't work in the field i do i think i'd be broke.
IG temperaments can vary, but they are mostly very very (very) confident in the home and extremely timid in an unfamiliar environment (such as the vets!). If socialised from an early age, they are very good with other dogs, though generally have "small man's syndrome" and are rather cocky and think they are bigger than they actually are, and their fragile bone structure can pose a problem if they are living with any larger dogs. Which brings me to housing - It's best for IGs to be housed with similar sized dogs (if not an only dog) and a child-free environment is best. Teenagers or adults are most suited to them as they are aware that this dog is fragile. 
Most IGs generally break legs either before 6 months of age, or after 8 years of age.
I've had a lot of exposure to Whippets as well, and although they are "hardier" than the average IG, they have similar tendencies to break legs (i experienced a case where one jumped a fence and broke both front legs!). They are timid most of the time, but come into their element in environments they are comfortable in.
And again, i know this may not be what you want to hear, but i will praise ex-racing Greyhounds til the cows come home. Unfortunately, greyhounds have a pretty shocking lot in life if they do not perform well on the track. They quite often end up being euthanased. Thankfully, there are some very good greyhound rescue groups in Australia that save these beautiful dogs from the chopping block. I don't think the companion animal community focuses enough on these lovely dogs. They are a large breed, of course, but they are truly couch potatoes, can live easily in an apartment and rarely get off their bed for anything. Also, they usually come fully toilet trained! My greyhound (William) is the sweetest dog i've ever come into contact with (and i'm not just bias!). He will have his little run-around to get rid of that pent-up-energy (which lasts around 30 seconds), then retire back to bed. They are quiet, respectful and easy to walk. Don't consider adopting or buying a whippet or italian greyhound before you consider an ex-racing greyhound. Not only would you get a lovely, sweet, lazy sighthound; you'll also be saving a wonderful creature from visiting doggy heaven before his time.


----------

